# 

## pio_n

Witajcie,

Jak wyliczaliscie metry kwadratowe elewacji pod ocieplenie? Wydaje mi sie ze moj majster chce mnie naciagnac, bo mierzy budynek po przyklejeniu styropianu o grubosci 15cm, a nie rzeczywisty wymiar scian. Wiem ze wlicza sie powierzchnie okien, ale on tez przy szczytach ( dach dwuspadowy) nie widzi trojkatow tylko mnozy wysokosc razy szerokosc. Co sadzicie?

Druga sprawa, nie ma jeszcze polozonego tynku silikonowego, jest zaciagnieta siatka z klejem. Czy powinno byc widac  strukture siatki i calkiem sporo nierownosci: wystajace strupy i zaglebienia ? Majster twierdzi ze to tynk przykryje. Powinno sie szlifowac klej na siatce przed zagruntowaniem? 

Prosze o wasze rady.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

U mnie po zatopieniu siatki w kleju, po wyschnięciu jechali całość jeszcze raz klejem, chłopaki wprawę mieli, bo wyszło im to gładziutko,
jakiś strupek nieliczny po zaschnięciu usuwali metalową szpachelką

----------


## Balto

Do ocieplenia nie powinno się wliczać okien - typowy dom miewa i 10 -15% powierzchni ścian oszklonej. Najwyżej może wliczyć to co jest przy oknach jeśli ocieplasz w ten sposób. Prosta sprawa: okno ma 2 x 1,5 mczyli powierzchnia wynosi 3 m2, te paski mają szerokość 20 cm. Po obwodzie metrów jest 2 x [2+1,5] czyli 7 m  x 0,2 m czyli 1,4 m2 czyli na jednym oknie masz 1,5 m2 różnicy. Jeżeli ten pasek ma przy oknie  40 cm - wówczas powierzchnia jest mniej więcej zbieżna. Nie jest to wyzsza matematyka.
Policz całość - odejmij okna, drzwi i tak dalej, dołóż paski i wyjdzie ci powierzchnia.

----------


## desmear

> Do ocieplenia nie powinno się wliczać okien -.


aleś mnie rozśmieszył. to Twoje przemyślenia ? jak nie masz okna to to 3 m2 ocieplasz bardzo szybko, kładziesz wszystkie potrzebne warstwy tak jak trzeba i po krzyku. Przy oknie musisz dociąć styropian, nakleić listwy na okno, zabezpieczyć okno (no chyba, że lubisz je potem skrobać), zamontować narożniki, dokleić siatkę ukośnie na rogach, wykończyć oscieże. roboty dużo więcej niż gdyby okna nie było.

a podsumowując to za ocieplenie się liczy tak, jak żeście się umówili, jak żeście się nie umówili to masz (macie) problem.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Do ocieplenia nie powinno się wliczać okien - typowy dom miewa i 10 -15% powierzchni ścian oszklonej. Najwyżej może wliczyć to co jest przy oknach jeśli ocieplasz w ten sposób. Prosta sprawa: okno ma 2 x 1,5 mczyli powierzchnia wynosi 3 m2, te paski mają szerokość 20 cm. Po obwodzie metrów jest 2 x [2+1,5] czyli 7 m  x 0,2 m czyli 1,4 m2 czyli na jednym oknie masz 1,5 m2 różnicy. Jeżeli ten pasek ma przy oknie  40 cm - wówczas powierzchnia jest mniej więcej zbieżna. Nie jest to wyzsza matematyka.
> Policz całość - odejmij okna, drzwi i tak dalej, dołóż paski i wyjdzie ci powierzchnia.


bzdury wypisujesz jeżeli chcesz być taki dokładny to na szpalty okienne jest inna cena niż na gładką ścianę i zależy jak który kosztorysant liczy to niekiedy zdarza się że drożej wychodzi okno liczone jako szpaleta niż jako metr kwadratowe, małe firmy zawsze liczą metry by klient miał taniej bo kosztorysant też swoje musi skasować,
liczy się po styropianie by siatkę zaciera się na styropianie a nie pod,
a co do umiejętności tego fachowca co nie umie szczytu od dachu wyliczyć porażka i może jest sprzedawcą tynku bo na nierównym kleju da się go położyć i wyrównać ale idzie o wiele więcej materiału

----------


## dedek76

Mam takie pytanie,umówiłem sie na zrobienie elewacji i cena zawiera robocizne wraz materiałem który kupuje wykonawca.Rozumiem,że do powierzchni wlicza sie wszystkie otwory okienne i drzwiowe tylko jak powinien mi liczyc wykonawca, wszystkie otwory razy cena robocizny plus material czy powierzchnia otworów razy cena robocizny?Nie wiem jak to jest stosowane w praktyce,prosze o podzielenie sie Waszym doswiadczeniem.Dziekuje.

----------


## Elfir

najlepiej zamiast za m2, umówić się na konkretną kwotę za całość, żeby potem nie było niespodzianek.

----------


## dedek76

My akurat umówilismy się od m2 tylko nie dopytałem takiego szczegółu o jaki pytalem w poprzednim poscie.Moze ktos odpowie jak rozliczał się ze swoim wykonawcą.

----------


## F***T

Witam
Wycena robocizny na domku może być prowadzona na dwa sposoby. Pierwszy wg ceny umownej za całość, drugi cena za metr kwadratowy. Co do uwzględniania lub nie otworów okiennych lub drzwiowych to wg KNR przyjęte jest, że do powierzchni 1m2 otworu nie uwzględnia się ich przy wymiarowaniu elewacji, zaś powyżej 1m2  odejmujemy ale doliczamy powierzchnię ościeży, dla których stosujemy inne stawki - oczywiście większe.
Wykonawca robiąc kosztorys dla konkretnego budynku powinie wszystko dokładnie wyliczyć, żeby później nie było punktów spornych np. że klejenie ocieplenia dot. równych ścian a tutaj należało najpierw wyrównać podłoże i  wzt. należą się dodatkowe dopłaty. 
Reasumując albo stawka za całość bez żadnych dodatków lub konkretnie kosztorys za m2 z podziałem na poszczególne prace dodatkowe.
Z doświadczenia wiem, że bezpieczniej jest wszystko przelewać na papier gdyż wówczas nie ma niepotrzebnych problemów i nerwów.

Pozdrawiam 
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych FAST

----------


## krzysbiker

witam nie będę zakładał nowego tematu wiec zapytam tu jak obliczyć szczyty cian a dokładnie ile metrów  elewacji?

----------


## turalyon

2x wzór na trójkąt  (specjalnie nie podałem :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> 2x wzór na trójkąt  (specjalnie nie podałem


No i skomplikowałeś sprawę....
Trzeba będzie szukać  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Pi r 2 czy jakos tak  :big tongue:  lol... ze to sie bezkarnie rozmnazac moze...

----------

